# Snow Leopard et partage de fichiers : tutoriaux ?



## o-sensei51 (11 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Je suis sur Mac depuis peu de temps... je cherche cependant a accroitre mes connaissances sur l'OS Snow Leopard... et je cherche également à créer un serveur FTP sécurisé...

J'ai pu voir que Snow Leopard permettait, en allant bidouiller dans les options de "partage"... de mettre en partage des fichiers, avec d'autres Mac sur un reseau local, mais également avec des pcs sous Windows... mais également de partager des fichiers avec un ordinateur distant...

Bref je cherche tout simplement à partager mes fichiers sur mon réseau local avec un ordi sous Windows 7, mais également pouvoir échanger ces fichiers avec un ami, de manière sécurisée (donc en evitant au maximum un FTP simple... et en privilégiant le SSH) et très ponctuelle, sans me prendre la tête à administrer un serveur ftp compliqué...
Je sais que Snow Leopard permet tout cela... mais les tuto sur l'onglet "Partage" de SL... ne sont pas nombreux sur Internet...

Bref est-ce vous connaissez des tuto détaillés qui expliquent le paramétrage de cet onglet "Partage"... afin que je puisse facilement partager au niveau reseau local, mais aussi avec un ordi distant ???

Merci d'avance

Plus de chances dans Internet et réseau je pense&#8230; Je déplace


----------



## boddy (11 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Un bon tuto ici


----------



## o-sensei51 (11 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse...

J'ai déjà, lors de mes recherches sur le sujet, lu le tuto que tu m'as laissé en lien... mais il reste cependant pas mal de choses inexplorées dans l'onglet "partage".

Si cependant tu en as d'autres encore plus complets sur l'option "partage", je suis preneur...


----------



## boddy (11 Juin 2010)

Regarde sur ce site fait par un membre de MacGé... ou fait toi même une recherche : la fonction Partage n'est pas très compliqué et tu dois trouver à la pelle des explications pour la faire fonctionner


----------



## o-sensei51 (11 Juin 2010)

Oui...

En faite, ce qui me pose problème... c'est plus particulièrement l'option pour créer un serveur avec SSH... pour que cela soit sécurisé...

J'ai fait une expérience hier... j'ai tenté de bidouiller cette option sur mon Macbook, et j'ai tenté, avec mon Netbook sous Windows 7, de me connecter en SSH avec le logiciel WinSCP sur mon Macbook... cependant cette expérience ne s'est pas montrée très concluante...

Je voulais mettre ca en place pour échanger des fichiers perso avec un pote, qui a un ordi distant sous Windows... d'ou ma recherche de tuto...


----------



## o-sensei51 (11 Juin 2010)

Est-ce que l'achat d'un NAS pas cher pourrait être une bonne solution ?


----------



## o-sensei51 (12 Juin 2010)

Petit up


----------

